# [RISOLTO] Problemi compilazione

## miksanta

salve a tutti,

ho alcuni problemi quando cerco di emergere qualcosa!!

Mi da il seguente errore:

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

ho trovato e seguito questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=294109 ma niente da fare!!

Forse sbaglio nella configurazione di cflags, io ho un t8300 e ho posto CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

Grazie mille

MicheleLast edited by miksanta on Sun Feb 03, 2008 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nuitari

perdonami se ricordo male (sn ancora indormentato duro), anchio avevo avuto quel problema e mi sembra di aver risolto togliendo -O2 dalle cflags. Mi pareva di aver trovato scritto da qualche parte così almeno

----------

## xveilsidex

quale stage hai utilizzato? nel make.conf  cosa ti compare nelle chost?

----------

## miksanta

Ho utilizzato lo stage3, l'ultima versione mi pare del 2 febbraio!

ho CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

facendo gcc-config -l ho : 

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.2 *

ho tolto -O2 ma sono punto a capo!!!   :Sad: 

Grazie intanto!!

----------

## Scen

Posta il contenuto del tuo /etc/make.conf.

Probabilmente hai scritto male il valore della variabile CFLAGS (basta anche uno spazio in meno/più).

----------

## miksanta

Ecco il mio make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gentoopackages.net/packages/i686/"

USE="X 3dnow alsa arts avi directfb cdparanoia berkdb dvdread bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus aiglx dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg xfce kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssltcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv postgres mysql java samba ffmpeg bzip2 pdf utempter jpeg2k apache2 gd zeroconf v4l v4l2 encode accessibility dbus"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

LINGUAS="it"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://85.25.128.62 http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vesa vga fbdev"

```

[/code]

----------

## djinnZ

 *miksanta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MAKEOPTS="-j5"
> 
> ...

 

a parte il fatto che non è una buona cosa usare il sistema instabile e che faresti meglio ad usare la variabile INPUT_DEVICES, -j5 sembra che abbia creato qualche problema.

prova a cambiare compilatore con gcc-config e torna al 4.1 (semmai successivamente puoi pensare di riselezionare il 4.2) o prova ad usare fix_libtool_files.sh.

Probabilmente è un problema di path oppure prova con -march=native (4.2).

----------

## Scen

Scusa, hai un CHOST x86_64 ma hai

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gentoopackages.net/packages/i686/"

```

A me la cosa non quaglia  :Confused: 

Inoltre nel Gentoo Wiki, per il tuo processore (se non error) dicono di utilizzare -march=prescott.

Per fugare ogni dubbio, posta il risultato di

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

----------

## miksanta

AHHhhH...quanti errori!! Per comodità mi sono portato il make.conf della vecchia macchina in questa ma mi sono dimenticato alcune importanti modifiche!

comunque 

vendor_id  : GenuineIntel

cpu family  : 6

model  : 23

model name  : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T8300 @ 2,40GHz

ora provo a tornare al 4.1.1 e sistemo un po di cose!!

----------

## Scen

Fermo là! Volendo...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS#-march.3D.3Cyour_arch.3E

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you are using gcc-4.2.2 or newer you can also use 
> 
> -march=native or -mtune=native. 
> ...

 

----------

## miksanta

FUNZIONA!!!   :Very Happy: 

Allora ho sistemato il make.conf cosi:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gentoopackages.net/packages/x86_64/"

USE="X 3dnow alsa arts avi directfb cdparanoia berkdb dvdread bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus aiglx dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode es$

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

LINGUAS="it"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://85.25.128.62 http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vesa vga fbdev"

```

ho scelto con gcc-config:

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.2

e compila tutto!!!

GRAZIE MILLE!!!

Michele!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Son contento per te, ti dirò a me + di tutti non quadrava quel 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 sia per il solo x86 ma sopratutto per via del ~ abilitato a livello totale globale nel sistema.

----------

